# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  Location Cursor Mouse

## Morteza-76

سلام در win form با کد Cursor.Position.X میشد مقدار مختصات x ماوس رو بدست آورد تو Wpf  چجوریه؟

----------


## Mori Bone

سلام. تاپیک به شدت تکراریه.
private void SetPosition(int a, int b)
    {
        SetCursorPos(a, b);
    }

    [DllImport("User32.dll")]
    private static extern bool SetCursorPos(int X, int Y);

----------

